# NFL Sunday Ticket: (Game Day) Set Top Box Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread is for discussion of all NFL Sunday Ticket related features such as RedZone interactive, Mix Channel, and even ScoreGuide. If it's something on the Set Top Box, this is the place ..


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

Player Tracker has crashed my HR20. Tuned to ch. 701 to enter my fantasy players and it froze. Did a hard red-button reboot and when it came back up, the HR20 was still on ch. 701 and it froze again. Now I'm in a vicious never-ending cycle.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mcaldero said:


> Player Tracker has crashed my HR20. Tuned to ch. 701 to enter my fantasy players and it froze. Did a hard red-button reboot and when it came back up, the HR20 was still on ch. 701 and it froze again. Now I'm in a vicious never-ending cycle.


This is not good. See if you can disconnect the satellite connection and restart far enough to change the channel and then connect the coax and restart again. :scratchin


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This is not good. See if you can disconnect the satellite connection and restart far enough to change the channel and then connect the coax and restart again. :scratchin


Good advice, Doug. Thanks. It worked. Now if I could only figure out how to get PlayerTracker to work. I used it all year last year on the same receiver, so I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Player tracker worked for me on my HR20-700 (latest CE). Hope you get it working.

Maybe try and load up the Active channel so that the interactive overlay loads up and see if that goes ok without crashing. Then go to a regular channel and then to 701.

Do note that Player Tracker will load up automatically, no button presses are needed and it can take 10-15 seconds to load the first time.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Player tracker worked for me on my HR20-700 (latest CE). Hope you get it working.
> 
> Maybe try and load up the Active channel so that the interactive overlay loads up and see if that goes ok without crashing. Then go to a regular channel and then to 701.
> 
> Do note that Player Tracker will load up automatically, no button presses are needed and it can take 10-15 seconds to load the first time.


That didn't work. The Player Tracker starts loading. I get a black screen with the Hyundai logo, then it hangs. Bummer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mcaldero said:


> That didn't work. The Player Tracker starts loading. I get a black screen with the Hyundai logo, then it hangs. Bummer.


Could you press & hold info and let us know what it says next to 'Receiver' and 'Software'.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Could you press & hold info and let us know what it says next to 'Receiver' and 'Software'.


Receiver: HR20/700
Software: 0x312, Tue 6/9, 2:20a

Thanks!


----------



## forkball316 (Jan 31, 2008)

I've had the same freezing problem with playertracker. Reseting via the red button did nothing so I had to "reformat" the hard drive (that's what the CSR called it) and luckily I didn't lose any of my settings/shows.

I'm not going to mess with it until week 2.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Posted in the CE issues thread, it looks like the Sunday Ticket application is adding about 1 to 1.4 seconds to how long it takes the guide to come up on my HR21-100/AM21.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

mcaldero said:


> Receiver: HR20/700
> Software: 0x312, Tue 6/9, 2:20a
> 
> Thanks!


FWIW, I have an HR21 in the bedroom with the same 0x312 software running and it loads PlayerTracker perfectly. Frustrating, because the wife won't allow the pizza and beer in the master bedroom!


----------



## eggie64 (Oct 28, 2007)

forkball316 said:


> I've had the same freezing problem with playertracker. Reseting via the red button did nothing so I had to "reformat" the hard drive (that's what the CSR called it) and luckily I didn't lose any of my settings/shows.
> 
> I'm not going to mess with it until week 2.


Can you explain the "reformat" procedure?


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

It was fine Friday when I entered my lineups. It loaded ok yesterday, then when I tried to turn alerts from off to on it froze, and it's been hosed ever since.

One suggestion to those who are getting hung up. Power off the box for 10 seconds or so. When you turn it on immediately change to another channel. Then you'll need to do an RBR. 

I finally gave up on it for the day.


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

BTW, I have an HR20/700, software is 0x34c, loaded 9/1.


----------



## forkball316 (Jan 31, 2008)

eggie64 said:


> Can you explain the "reformat" procedure?


Red button reset your dvr. As soon as your screen goes into Step 1, hold down both the down arrow and the record button on your dvr (not remote) until you see the process hit 1%.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

H21-100 SW 0x42eb

All I can say is SLOW!!!! Just like the guide is horribly slow with this SW release so is everything related to interactive features. 

Hit the red button, 5 seconds till the menu pops up, choose any menu option another 5 seconds till something happens.

Tune to the game mix channel, around 5 seconds to get the yellow box to show. Scroll to a game and click ok....yep you guessed it a good 5 second delay before the channel changes....

Player Tracker works, no issues during setup.


----------



## SEAKevin (Jul 8, 2006)

I am having trouble on the Game Mix channel. The yellow box that's supposed to appear that allows you to choose which game you hear is not appearing. It was working fine earlier but has stopped. I've tried changing channels and even turning everything off and back on and the box does not appear so I'm stuck listening to the sound on the PHI-CAR game.  Using HR21


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SEAKevin said:


> I am having trouble on the Game Mix channel. The yellow box that's supposed to appear that allows you to choose which game you hear is not appearing. It was working fine earlier but has stopped. I've tried changing channels and even turning everything off and back on and the box does not appear so I'm stuck listening to the sound on the PHI-CAR game.  Using HR21


I also saw that (HR23-700) the first time I tuned to mix channel. Tried it again a few minutes later and the yellow box worked that time. Running 0x354 code.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

Game MIX issues:
1. Just going to 702 gets me to SD, last year it auto-wentto 702-1HD.

2. Need another (different) key for DLB toggle - especially when in GamrMix

3. Local channel for local game cameauto last year. Advertisingsaid no blackouts this year for NFLST. Yet Houston game (should be 706-1) get a 771, and I have to manually tune localHD 11. Problrms are:
a. Toggling doesn't work
b. Pressing "RED" for scoreboard doesn't work from a local channel.

PJ


----------



## SEAKevin (Jul 8, 2006)

RAD said:


> I also saw that (HR23-700) the first time I tuned to mix channel. Tried it again a few minutes later and the yellow box worked that time. Running 0x354 code.


I've been continuing to try it..many times. Still not working.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I am missing many HD games and my guide is all screwed up. I have no "-1" channels in the guide instead it has 704 USOPHD in addition to 704. The HD games that I do have don't match up the channel for it. For example 704 USOPHD is showing Browns - Vikings but it should be Mia - ATL. Anyone else having issues? Should I reboot? BTW, this is for both of my HD-DVR boxes.


----------



## pmanders70 (Sep 13, 2009)

same problem here...entered in my players and my box froze up....called CSR they are sending new box b/c they say it is not reading my card...great first day of football!


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

SEAKevin said:


> I am having trouble on the Game Mix channel. The yellow box that's supposed to appear that allows you to choose which game you hear is not appearing. It was working fine earlier but has stopped. I've tried changing channels and even turning everything off and back on and the box does not appear so I'm stuck listening to the sound on the PHI-CAR game.  Using HR21


I'm having the same issue. HR20-700 0x312


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> I am missing many HD games and my guide is all screwed up. I have no "-1" channels in the guide instead it has 704 USOPHD in addition to 704. The HD games that I do have don't match up the channel for it. For example 704 USOPHD is showing Browns - Vikings but it should be Mia - ATL. Anyone else having issues? Should I reboot? BTW, this is for both of my HD-DVR boxes.


Try refreshing your services:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Player Ticker is working perfect on the HR23-700. It takes a little bit to load but just as much of a delay I get from loading TvApps.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

FYI that Game Mix has always been a bit slow to load up the yellow highlight box.

Other then that everything has been awesome and it reminds me why I pay for Sunday Ticket.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

PajamaGuy said:


> Game MIX issues:
> 2. Need another (different) key for DLB toggle - especially when in GamrMix


Is there any workaround for this? A little bit of a pain especially if I have one tuner set to a ST blacked out game and the other tuner on ST.

George


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

p3pilot said:


> Is there any workaround for this? A little bit of a pain especially if I have one tuner set to a ST blacked out game and the other tuner on ST.
> 
> George


Hit EXIT to remove the active content, once the yellow highlight dissapears, you should be able to down arrow for DLB. I was using it the same way.

.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

cadet502 said:


> Hit EXIT to remove the active content, once the yellow highlight dissapears, you should be able to down arrow for DLB. I was using it the same way.


Thanks, works great.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Went upstairs for dinner, left the HR20-700 on game mix channel, turned the TV off, came back and the picture was dim with a message about "screen safe". Is this something unique to ST, or is this common on mix channels?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cadet502 said:


> Went upstairs for dinner, left the HR20-700 on game mix channel, turned the TV off, came back and the picture was dim with a message about "screen safe". Is this something unique to ST, or is this common on mix channels?


It's common to the mix channels. I think it's to help folks with set that can get burn in so they don't burn the mix channels into their screens.


----------



## dtvsportsfanatic (Sep 10, 2006)

I think pressing any key (including the arrow keys) will take it out of screensaver mode. Pressing "dash-dash" while it's in screensaver mode will disable it until you tune away and tune back. Be wary of burn-in if you do that, though.


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that Game Mix has always been a bit slow to load up the yellow highlight box.
> 
> Other then that everything has been awesome and it reminds me why I pay for Sunday Ticket.


This is my first experience with ST. Wow! I don't know if it's worth the price (I got it for free this year through Movers Connection), but, wow! I had the Colt-Jaguars game on one TV through its OTA tuner and ST Game Mix on another TV. Wow!

I agree that the yellow box seems slow, but I had nothing to compare to. A couple of times, I just had to tune to a different channel and then come back to get the yellow box to show up. This is on an HR21-700.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

My only problem is that the Player Tracker stats are either very slow updating or does not update at all. I have only seen stats come up for maybe half the players I selected and, for those players, only about a third of the actual stats popped up.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had the most of the same issues today as everyone else. The inability to select a game on the game mix channel for several minutes was very frustrating. Entire package was slow.

I had sound dropouts on several of the games. Very annoying...the old garble sound. Especially on a game I want to follow. 

Next week I will try the reset trick someone posted if I have issues...wish I would've come here earlier.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd love to know what you guys think of my app idea for something that blocks the scores (spoilers) at the bottom of the screen. More at here

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2214612#post2214612


----------



## bearcatzack (Sep 9, 2007)

mcaldero said:


> Player Tracker has crashed my HR20. Tuned to ch. 701 to enter my fantasy players and it froze. Did a hard red-button reboot and when it came back up, the HR20 was still on ch. 701 and it froze again. Now I'm in a vicious never-ending cycle.


This happened to me last season week 1 and the fix was to remove the b-band converters. It was working with the b-band converters by week 2.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the same issue with player tracker ch 701 crashing my HR20-700. Starting happening around week 4 last year and has never worked since.

To Bearcatzack: Are you saying to remove b-band converters and then ch 701 will work? Or remove them and then put them back on?

I don't want to lose all the channels that need the converter, nor do I want to constantly removing, installing the converters either.

I was reluctant to change models but now that my area just received HD-LiL's, I would change receivers if necessary. I was using the HR20 for recording OTA thru my antenna.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Player tracker is still freezing my HR20-700 this morning. It loads the title page and then freezes.


----------



## patsfan-12 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey guys new to DTV. I got the package with NFL Sunday Ticket and last week was watching all games in HD and it looked great. The game mix was also available. I noticed it said there was a free trial that first week. So now this week will i also get to watch my games in HD? (the HD channels and game mix channel is still showing up on my guide but i do not have superfan) I guess my question is do I need to order superfan in order to watch the game in HD and watch game mix. No big deal if i cant watch the game mix without superfan my biggest concern is the HD cause i switched to the standard channel and it was just terrible, without HD i dont even think i could watch it.


----------



## Gander (Aug 22, 2008)

pmanders70 said:


> same problem here...entered in my players and my box froze up....called CSR they are sending new box b/c they say it is not reading my card...great first day of football!


I've had this problem and resolved it by installing the new box, inserting the card and refreshing the current services. I'm not sure which one actually cured the problem so try all.

Hope this helps
PS. If still no joy get on to the provider, good luck!


----------

